# بلاغ ضد الإخوان والسلفيين من أمام اللجان



## besm alslib (19 مارس 2011)

*بلاغ ضد الإخوان والسلفيين من أمام اللجان*​*
**




*​*
* 

*الفيوم – سيد الشورة:*

*تقدم محمد عبد الوهاب الأبجيجى عضو حزب  التجمع بالفيوم وعضو الجمعية المصرية لحقوق الإنسان ببلاغ إلى رئيس اللجنة  العامة المشرفة على عملية الاستفتاء على التعديلات الدستورية بمركز سنورس  ينتقد فيه تواجد ممثلين لجماعة السلفيين والإخوان المسلمين بلجنتي مدرسة  بني عتمان والشيخ إبراهيم بمركز سنورس .وقال إنهم تواجدوا أمام اللجان  وبداخلها وقاموا بتوجيه المواطنين وحثهم علي اختيار (نعم ) على التعديلات  الدستورية .*






*منقول من الرصد الاخباري عن الوفد
*​


----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2011)

*متواجدين بكل اللجان بكثافه لا يحسدون عليها*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 مارس 2011)

نتيجة " الطبيخ " حتطلع إمتى ؟


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*
بعد اذنك اضيف خبر تااااااااااااااااانى *

​


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*عاجل: سلفيون يعتدون بالأسلحة البيضاء على شباب حزب الغد.








​ اشتبك سلفيون في الإسكندرية بالاسلحة البيضاء مع  مجموعة من شباب حزب الغد، جبهة أيمن نور، بعد ان وزع الشباب منشورات تحث  على رفض التعديلات الدستورية في منطقة الساعة بفكتوريا، وفوجئ شباب الحزب،  ومن بينهم علاء درويش وكيل الحزب في الاسكندرية، بالسلفيين وهم يشهرون  المطاوي والاسلحة البيضاء لمنعهم.

 واستعان السلفيون باتوبيسات لحشد المؤيدين للتعديلات امام  مدارس راغب وناصر و السادات والزهور في حي كرموز وأمام مدارس محمد كريم  وأشرف الخوجة والابراهيمة في دائرة سيدي جابر.​ 
**



*​


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*ومرسى ليك على الخبر 

وربنا موجود *​


----------



## SALVATION (19 مارس 2011)

_اساسى مهو مش استفتاء دى حرب _
_بيضحكوا على الناس عن طريق المادة التانية ولو اتلغى الدستور البلد مش هتبقى اسلامية _
_هههههههههههه_
_حيل منهم وجهل من تابعيهم_
_ربنا يرحمنا_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## man4truth (19 مارس 2011)

*يا ريت نتصدى بكل قوه للأخوان والسلفيين فى كل مصر
دوله يخافوا ميختشوش*


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

man4truth قال:


> *يا ريت نتصدى بكل قوه للأخوان والسلفيين فى كل مصر
> دوله يخافوا ميختشوش*



*بقوه المسيح نتصدى 

وقوتنا فى صليبنا اللى انهارده عيده 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

يهيئ لى أن النتيجه هتكون نعم


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> يهيئ لى أن النتيجه هتكون نعم



*ليه كده يا استاذ 

حرام عليك 

ايه الأسباب 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مارس 2011)

*أنا أيضـــــــا ومن خلال ما عايشته فى بلدتى أعتقد بقوة أن النتيجة ستكون نعم*


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

*معلش انا بقول كده من قلقى 

بس هقول لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 

وكله للخير *​


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *أنا أيضـــــــا ومن خلال ما عايشته فى بلدتى أعتقد بقوة أن النتيجة ستكون نعم*



*ليه بس انا لجنتى كلها اللى كانوا واقفين 

اكثر من النصف قالوا لا 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 مارس 2011)

*تم حشد رهيب من جميع المسلمين فى بلدتى لقول نعم وكانوا يستحثون بعضهم للذهاب للتصويت "روح صوت دى اللجان مليانة نصارى".*


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> *تم حشد رهيب من جميع المسلمين فى بلدتى لقول نعم وكانوا يستحثون بعضهم للذهاب للتصويت "روح صوت دى اللجان مليانة نصارى".*



*لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 

احنا بيدك انت قلت كده نقشتكم على كفى 

ربنا موجود 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 مارس 2011)

..............................................


----------



## bent almalk (19 مارس 2011)

*سيدة منقبة وقفت خلف زوجة اخى وقالت لها قولى نعم وانصرى الاسلام

ولما علمت انها مسيحية قالت لها هانت ونخلص منكم

واثقين فى يد الرب القوية​*


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

bent almalk قال:


> *سيدة منقبة وقفت خلف زوجة اخى وقالت لها قولى نعم وانصرى الاسلام
> 
> ولما علمت انها مسيحية قالت لها هانت ونخلص منكم
> 
> واثقين فى يد الرب القوية​*



*نحن نثق بيك يا يسوع انت وعدك لينا 

ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليك 

نثق بيك يا يسوع 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 مارس 2011)

فعلا الاخوان كانوا موجودين بكمية كبيرة اوي
ده غير المنشورات اللي بتتوزع علي ابواب اللجان علشان نقول نعم
النهارده اللي كان موجود في اللجنة اللي روحت فيها واخدت بطاقتي كان من الاخوان
اول ما شاف الاسم فضل متنح للبطاقة وفضل يقلب فيها يمين وشمال
ومش راضي يسجل اسمي في الكشف
لدرجة ان اللي جنبه حس انه شاكك في حاجة
قاله بص في بطاقتها من ورا
قاله ما انا بصيت وفضل برده متنح للبطاقة ومش عايز يكتب اسمي
فين وفين لما كتب اسمي وخلاني ادخل اعمل الاستفتاء
المفروض اللي زي دوله مش يتحطوا في اللجان​


----------



## انجي حنا (19 مارس 2011)

هو محدش قادر عليهم 
80% قالو لالتعديل الدستور لكن هم استغلو البسطاء وخدعوهم باسم الدين
ربنا موجود.


----------



## soso a (19 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## السندبادعرب (19 مارس 2011)

لم حد يقولك قول نعم 

هل انت مطالب تسمع كلامه ؟؟؟؟؟ طب ما كان فى ناس حط يفت وبتقول قول لا 

انتم نسيتوا الحزب الوطنى والبلطجى  الى كان يقف ويمنع الناس من الدخول وجوه تتقفل الصنديق


زى ما فى ناس كانت بتقول قول نعم كان فى ناس برضوا بتقول  قول  لا  بس الاهم مفيش حد اجبرنى انى اقول الى يعجبه

وانا فى  لجنتى فضلت واقف  نص ساعه فى الطابور مع ناس  سلفين وعادين نتكلم فى كل حاجه بهدوء و فى الاخر دخلنا ومشينا ولا هما عارفين انا قولت ايه ولا هما قالوا ايه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 مارس 2011)

لما ح تطلع النتيجة بشكل رسمى 
ح نعرف كام % متخلفين " اللى ح يقولوا نعم "
و كام % مثقفين " اللى ح يقولوا لا "


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2011)

*حقهم يعملوا اكتر من كده
مبقاش عندنا كبير يردهم ​*


----------



## soso a (20 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقهم يعملوا اكتر من كده
> مبقاش عندنا كبير يردهم ​*



*لا يا دونا متقليش كده 

ده مشيئت ربنا 
*​


----------



## shoshago (21 مارس 2011)

بالزمة مش عصر مبارك كان افضل على الاقل القتلة والارهابين كانوا فى السجون


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

shoshago قال:


> بالزمة مش عصر مبارك كان افضل على الاقل القتلة والارهابين كانوا فى السجون



*لا انا مش معاك فى الكلام ده 

لانه عصر كان فيه حراميه كتير 

ناس عماله تغنى وناس تانى عماله تفقر 

وفى الأول والاخر لتكن مشيئتك يا يسوع 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مارس 2011)

shoshago قال:


> بالزمة مش عصر مبارك كان افضل على الاقل القتلة والارهابين كانوا فى السجون



*و هو مين اللى طلع الارهابيين من السجن
مش هو مبارك

*​


----------

